# N. Fork Gunny access



## Rojo (May 31, 2012)

*NF Gunnison Access*

Paonia Park access is awesome and adds miles to the start of the trip.
3.5 hrs river time for 17 miles to Pleasure Park on 1800 cfs 6/8/16.
Class III with plenty of play, even for my 9yr in an IK.


----------

